# black creek



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

has anyone been fishing in the black creek area lately?????


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Not yet. In my opinion it is still a little early for black creek. We typically hit it up in January and Feb for mullet. Colder the water in the bay is the better the creek will be for fishing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Black Creek*

Fished Black Creek 2 times last week and lower Choctawhatchee 1 time. Not a mullet angler in sight one day. Black Creek has plenty of rat reds and short specks. Fished reds and specks but caught one keeper bass. Water temp last Friday was 56/57, so it's coming down. Haven't noticed much bass'n going on. The attention seem to be on reds and specks.


----------

